# Chute rotation issue



## palmer

Had the pleasure of having to replace one of the control cables for the chute rotation on my 10530SBEB ( 96193001300 ) blower. During install of the cable I used dead center as my guide. I had both the control lever and chute set at straight forward. Since the cable replacement the chute only rotates about 30 degrees in the left direction ( which is the same side the new cable installed ). The right side still rotates the full 90 degrees from full forward as it should. I see no option for adjustment at either end of the cable. 

Has anyone run into this issue ? Could the length of the new cable be off from the original and cause this ? Have I installed the cable wrong at the rotating end ? I have been unable to find any reference to how the cables are installed on the plastic "puck" at he chute end .

Any help would be awesome .

Frustrated up North .....


----------



## dr bob

FWIW, I ended up adjusting the chute cables some to get full rotation with handle at either extreme. Consider that the cables can only "pull" the chute around to your desired position. Shorten the cable that doesn't pull your chute far enough around, until it does. I have no specific knowledge of the cables on your model. On the one I have, there's a locknut hold the two sections of the adjuster, with the adjuster located middle of the cable length. I loosened the nut, and unscrewed the two ends from each other until the adjuster was long enough to get rid of almost all the slack. Then tighten the locknut. Note that these are all plastic parts souse appropriate effort on moving things and the locknut.


----------



## palmer

Thanks for the reply . Unfortunately this model has no option for adjustment. Also when installed the cables are very tight. I've since noticed that the only replacement option is to replace the complete assembly including both cables , control lever , and rotating end . This leaves me to believe that the cable I was sold by the local dealer is not correct . My only option my be to cut the offending cable a little shorter and replace the end fitting .

Cheers


----------



## Zavie

Outer cable jacket is 60" long tip to tip. Inner cable is 73¾" long tip to tip. Both cables are the same length.


----------



## Zavie

If the outer cable is still intact a good bicycle shop should be able to make up the exact length you need.


----------



## Zavie

Pretty sure these part numbers would work on your machine. All the older Huskys use the same chute controls as mine, which are still being used on the 300 series machines today.

Cable with adjuster is: 532 42 82-73
Cable no adjuster is: 532 42 83-10


----------

